# Warum frißt mein Koi alle Pflanzen?



## Siggi (20. März 2011)

Ich habe seit fast 8 Jahren einen Koi.
Seid ca. 2 Jahren halten sich keine Pflanzen im Teich.
Der Koi frißt sie alle an und auf.
Ist das vielleicht ein Mangel in der Ernährung?
Ich werde noch arm babei, aber ich möchte ihn auch nicht raus nehmen.
Kann mir vielleicht hier Jemand helfen?
Gruß Siggi


----------



## Silko-Werner (20. März 2011)

*AW: Warum frißt mein Koi alle Pflanzen?*

Hallo Siggi,
da der Koi ein Karpfen-Fisch ist mache ich Dir nicht viel Hoffnung das Du mit Deinen Pflanzen Erfolg hast.
Koi`s haben Pflanzen zum fressen gern. Die einzige Lösung die ich sehe:  Du grenzt Deine Pflanzzone ab.
Es kann natürlich sein es gibt Pflanzen die Koi`s nicht anrühren.Ich glaube __ Quellmoos ist da ne gute Lösung.
Ansonsten kannst Du Dich vielleicht hier im Forum schlau machen welche das sein könnten bzw. es wissen 
bestimmt ein paar die im Thema unterwegs sind. Würde mich auch brennend interessieren.


----------



## doh (20. März 2011)

*AW: Warum frißt mein Koi alle Pflanzen?*

Hey,
also ich kann dir davon auch ein Lied singen, meiner frisst auch alles auf.
__ Wasserstern und Nadelsimse schmecken ihm wohl am besten.
Was er bei mir nicht anrührt sind __ Quellmoos, Seerosen, __ Lilien, Sumpfdotter, __ Seggen, __ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut, __ Froschlöffel, wie gesagt der Rest überlebt NIE obwohl ich jedes Jahr denke "Hach diesmal probier ich es nochmal und kaufe wieder welche" 
Was verputzt den deiner so?

__________
Beste Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Dodi (20. März 2011)

*AW: Warum frißt mein Koi alle Pflanzen?*

Hallo Siggi,

wir haben ausgesprochenes Glück mit unseren Koi, die gehen kaum an die Pflanzen.
Definitiv verschont bleiben bei uns Wasseriris, __ Kalmus, __ Hechtkraut.

Falls es bei Deinem Teich möglich ist, kannst Du eine Pflanzenbarriere aus __ Iris zum Rest der Pflanzen machen. Das verhindert das Durchschwimmen zu den anderen Pflanzen. Hatten wir auch schon so vor unsere flachen Pflanzenzone - siehst Du hier:

 

Links davon ist die eigentliche Pflanzenzone, in die die Koi nicht mehr hinein kamen.
Mittlerweile haben wir die Iris jedoch wieder entfernt.


----------



## Boxerfan (20. März 2011)

*AW: Warum frißt mein Koi alle Pflanzen?*

Meine beiden Koi und die __ Graskarpfen lassen die Seerosen, __ Lilien, Wasseriris und Sumpfdotterblumen in Ruhe, bei allen anderen Pflanzen bedanken sie sich für den leckeren Salat
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. März 2011)

*AW: Warum frißt mein Koi alle Pflanzen?*

Hi,

Karpfen sind halt Allesfresser und Vielfraße. Manche Fische haben auch einen besonderen Tick auf grünes und bekommen früher oder später alles klein (wie vor Jahren mal __ Raubfische !!!! in meinem Malawibecken. Irgendwann fingen da die Nimbochromis venustus an ein paar Pflänzchen anzunagen und schließlich fraßen sie sogar die Anubien komplett ab)

MfG Frank


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. März 2011)

*AW: Warum frißt mein Koi alle Pflanzen?*

Ich hatte mal versucht __ Wassersalat im Teich zu Plazieren, man  das war ne Schlacht.

Nach 3 Stunden waren 20€ futsch


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. März 2011)

*AW: Warum frißt mein Koi alle Pflanzen?*

Na prima!
Es gibt also doch Koi-Halter, 
die ihre Tiere mit natürlichem Frischfutter ernähren!

Aber Spatz beiseite:
Da eure Teiche offenbar nicht groß genug sind, 
um ausreichend Pflanzen für die eingesetzte Anzahl an Koi nachwachsen zu lassen,
drängen sich zwei simple Überlegungen auf:

Die Karpfen sollten offensichtlich mit frischem pflanzlichem Futter ernärt werden 
UND
die Pflanzen sollten durch Gitter vor dem Zusammengefressenwerden geschützt werden.
ad 1.) Ich hab in einem anderen Beitrag bereits erläutert,
dass man einen gesunden Mix aus Salat, Haferflocken, Karotten, Erbsen, ... und u.U. auch Kopffleisch 
gemeinsam mit Gelatine faschieren (ich glaube ihr nennt das "hacken"?) kann,
was dann als kompakter Klumpen zum Abbeissen verfüttert wird.
(Einfrieren lässt sich das auch!)
Wenn man seinen Fischen etwas derartig Leckeres "kocht", 
lassen sie vielleicht die grauslichen Wasserpflanzen in Ruhe?

ad 2.) Baustahlmatten ab 4 mm Drahtstärke und 50 mm Maschenweite
lassen sich prima biegen und aufstellen (ggf. unten umbiegen und beschweren),
die Koi nicht zu den Pflanzen und diese wachsen.
Was rauswächst wird durch die fischigen Gärtner gestutzt
und bis das unter Wasser durchrostet, sind wir alt.


----------



## Silko-Werner (20. März 2011)

*AW: Warum frißt mein Koi alle Pflanzen?*

Hallo derschwarzepeter,
Eisenstahlmatten rosten bekanntlich. Könnte das irgendwelche Auswirkungen auf Flora und Fauna im Gartenteich haben? Hab auch schon über eine Abgrenzung nachgedacht. Wie hast Du diese befestigt und gesichert in Bezug auf Eis und Folie. Ich denke über irgendwelche Kunststoffabsperrungen nach - hab aber noch nichts passendes gefunden.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. März 2011)

*AW: Warum frißt mein Koi alle Pflanzen?*

Hallo Werner,
Eisenstahlmatten rosten bekanntlich, aber unter Wasser nur sehr langsam. 
Sie haben irgendwelche Auswirkungen auf Flora und Fauna im Gartenteich, aber nur positive.
(z.B. binden sie Phoshat, aber überschaubar)
Befestigen könnte man die, indem man sie unten rechtwinkelig umbiegt und z.B. das Pflanzgefäß (Mörtelschaff) draufstellt.
Verbinden lassen sich die einfach, indem man aus den Drahtenden Haken biegt
oder ganz einfach durch Kabelbinder mit Ratschverschluss.
(So eine 5 m lange Baustahlmatte ergibt eine koifreie Zone mit 160 cm Durchmesser.)

Ich hab sowas nicht in meinem Naturteich:
Da sollen weder Eisengitter noch Koi rein.


----------



## Joerg (20. März 2011)

*AW: Warum frißt mein Koi alle Pflanzen?*

Hallo Siggi,
meine Koi sind bisher sehr gut erzogen und zupfen sogar von feingliedrigen Unterwasserpflanzen nur den Algenflaum ab. __ Wassersalat und Wasserhyazinten wuchsen ohne Ende und bedeckten fast die gesamte Oberfläche. Habe einige m² als Koifutter an andere abgegeben.

Aktuell habe ich Koinachzuchten in einer IH, die nicht so zimperlich sind.
War nach 3 Stunden nicht genügend anderweitige Nahrung da, haben sie gnadenlos alles gefressen was da war. Einzig __ Wasserpest wurde nicht gefressen aber bei der Suche nach Futter ausgezupft.

Wenn diese Fressmonster in den Teich kommen, werden wohl einige Pflanzen dran glauben müssen.

Falls du auf üppigen Pflanzenwuchs wert legst gibt es nur wenige Optionen. 
Mit einem Futterautomat jederzeit genügend Futter einbringen, das bringt aber möglicherweise Probleme mit Filter und zu starkem Wachstum.
Den Bereich der Pflanzen irgendwie von den Koi trennen.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Boxerfan (21. März 2011)

*AW: Warum frißt mein Koi alle Pflanzen?*

Ich habe meine Pflanzen ähnlich wie Peter geschützt, nur das ich statt Baustahlmatten Kunststoff Durchwurfsiebe genommen habe. Die gibt es in grün und weiß als Meterware im Baumarkt
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## S.Reiner (21. März 2011)

*AW: Warum frißt mein Koi alle Pflanzen?*

Hallo und Endschuldigt meine Einmischung aber Interresand kopfkratz   Eisenstahlmatten  Im Baumarkt heist das Estrichmatte und das macht dem Fischlein nichts  MFG Reiner


----------



## Orchi (21. März 2011)

*AW: Warum frißt mein Koi alle Pflanzen?*

Hi, da kann man manchmal wirklich pech haben, der eine Koi frisst die Pflanzen als wenn es kein Morgen gibt und einige gehen nichtmal zum knabbern ran ... allerdings nur die wenigsten ;D

Naja, ich hab die erfahrung gemacht das Wasseriris und __ Kalmus gemieden wird, da ich das bei anderen Beiträgen auch schon gelesen hab wirds bestimmt kein Zufall bei mir gewesen sein, ich würds damit mal probieren, viel Glück .

Gruß


----------



## Boxerfan (21. März 2011)

*AW: Warum frißt mein Koi alle Pflanzen?*

Hallo Rainer,
ich meinte keine Estrichmatte sonder eine Baustahlmatte(Moniermatte) und die rostet.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------

